# Cheddar - ella?



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I make good goat cheddar. Tried Mozzarella, and it's just a total pain in the patookis, what with the heating and stretching. But the flavor is great!

What if....... I do the Mozzarella recipe to the point of heating and stretching, and finish it like cheddar?

Maybe that's Mozzadar, not Cheddarella.

Experiment day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Experimenting is fun! let us know how it works out.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The curds are too hard to 'knit' together. I'm going to tinker with the process again this week.

Flavor is wonderful, however.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've got the second batch of Ch'rella going. This time, I switched from the mozzarella process to the cheddar process after the curds set.

Stay tuned for news!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a mozzarella get "grainy" right as it hit the stretching time. So instead I put it in the cheese press overnight. Turned out to be crumbly like a good hard parmesan, but tasted just like mozzarella! It was perfect grated on things. Not sure I could repeat it if I tried though...


----------

